# Vanilla R für X 160?



## Waldschleicher (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
wie bereits festgestellt wurde, passen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter nicht in den Rahmen des X 160. 
Wäre der *Vanilla R* eine lohnenswerte Alternative für den RP23? Irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Teil? Letzterer fühlt sich schon gut an, rauscht aber doch recht schnell durch den Federweg... 
Da ich noch nie einen Stahlfederdämpfer gefahren bin: welche Feder braucht man etwa bei komplett 90kg (Einsatz im heimischen Wald, gelegentlich leichter Bikeparkeinsatz)?
Gibts noch Alternativen ohne Ausgleichsbehälter?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2010)

Swinger 3way, Romic, Avalanche mit externen Piggy, vllt. noch der Roco R.

Jedenfalls is der PPD Vanilla R Schrott hoch 20!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Februar 2010)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Swinger 3way, Romic, Avalanche mit externen Piggy, vllt. noch der Roco R.
> 
> *Jedenfalls is der PPD Vanilla R Schrott hoch 20!*



Das hört sich nicht gut an.  
Den Vanilla bekommt man halt sehr günstig, wäre einen Versuch wert gewesen.


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2010)

frag dich mal warum der so günstig zu beziehen ist


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. Februar 2010)

...weil die meisten einen mit Ausgleichsbehälter fahren und der olle Vanilla R eher einen Kompromiss darstellt. Dachte ich mir so. 
Ist das PP in dem Dämpfer so schlimm?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2010)

ist halt auch Ansichtssache,
was der eine als schlimm empfindet, stört
den anderen nicht, ich mein, wenns ein Experiment für
wenig Geld ist, teste es, kannst den Dämpfer ja
sicher wieder fürs gleiche Geld verkaufen.


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. Februar 2010)

Hmm, nach meiner Recherche brauchte ich wahrscheinlich noch eine andere Feder... Wahrscheinlich macht es doch mehr Sinn, etwas zu sparen und dann in ggf in einen neuen Rahmen zu investieren. 
Hat wer ein gebrauchtes Spicy in L über?


----------

